
Scraping Websites Using Scala and Jsoup - lihaoyi
http://www.lihaoyi.com/post/ScrapingWebsitesusingScalaandJsoup.html
======
nomorerul
Have you got any success using jsoup with proxycrawl? I contacted them but
they cannot help with scala

